# E 457 visa e health please help



## Jashandeep (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ALL,

recently i got my medical request 502 x ray done for e-457 visa application.
i went to check my application status page and completed the e health questions online and a refferal letter was generated which i took to a clinic and got my x ray done after that the radiologist was unable to upload my image its coming application is incomplete. now that questions have been submitted and i cannot see those again and also the manual link to download 160eh is not visible. Please advice my application is stuck.The radiologist is suggestin that i might have missed some questions while submitting. Please advice what to do?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would contact DIAC your Case Officer) by phone or e-mail. In this instance I would recommand a phonecall to find out if the docs have been received by DIAC or if they are awaiting something. If it's a question that needs to be filled find out if you have to do it or the radiologist.



Jashandeep said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> recently i got my medical request 502 x ray done for e-457 visa application.
> i went to check my application status page and completed the e health questions online and a refferal letter was generated which i took to a clinic and got my x ray done after that the radiologist was unable to upload my image its coming application is incomplete. now that questions have been submitted and i cannot see those again and also the manual link to download 160eh is not visible. Please advice my application is stuck.The radiologist is suggestin that i might have missed some questions while submitting. Please advice what to do?


----------



## Jashandeep (Jan 9, 2010)

amaslam said:


> I would contact DIAC your Case Officer) by phone or e-mail. In this instance I would recommand a phonecall to find out if the docs have been received by DIAC or if they are awaiting something. If it's a question that needs to be filled find out if you have to do it or the radiologist.


Thank you sir ,
Sir the questions for medical health have already been submitted will they be able to reset the question again and lemme fill it again for the medical examination.
My case officer is on vacation she is coming only on 18 th. i am just trying to collect as much info as possibe from my end .


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

18th isnt far.. wait fr a few days, else call DIAC and speak to them, they might be able to dig in your file and suggest what should be done.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Can you update me on your health check (online verion) experience please


----------



## BragonFerika (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi there, hope you can help me.
I need to full in the 502 online chest x-ray examination form. Do you perhaps know where I can get hold of this form, as I need to full it in asap. The only forms I know about is the 160&26, please help...
Thanks!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

BragonFerika said:


> Hi there, hope you can help me.
> I need to full in the 502 online chest x-ray examination form. Do you perhaps know where I can get hold of this form, as I need to full it in asap. The only forms I know about is the 160&26, please help...
> Thanks!


I just checked the DIAC website and it's not on their health requirements webpage:
Health Requirements for Visa Applicants

Who told you about this form? Can they also tell you how to get it?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## BragonFerika (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Karen, the doctors assistant told me about it. She said that I must Google the following in oder - 
1)Australia medical examination
2)online health
3)and then full in the : 502 online chest x-ray examination
Cannot find anything....
Regards


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

BragonFerika said:


> Hi Karen, the doctors assistant told me about it. She said that I must Google the following in oder -
> 1)Australia medical examination
> 2)online health
> 3)and then full in the : 502 online chest x-ray examination
> ...


Okay as far as I'm aware when you enter anything in google it searches everything so if you've been told to google those things 'in order' you are simply doing a new search each time. 

I searched the DIAC website and didn't find anything either. 

I would check with her again.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## rohan.agar (Nov 17, 2011)

BragonFerika said:


> Hi there, hope you can help me.
> I need to full in the 502 online chest x-ray examination form. Do you perhaps know where I can get hold of this form, as I need to full it in asap. The only forms I know about is the 160&26, please help...
> Thanks!


Search google with "immi application details "
Go to the first result , enter the relevant info and you will be able to generate the 502 form.


----------

